# piping interview questions



## said said (15 فبراير 2010)

هدية الى المهتمين الانابيب


----------



## صبحى الشيخ (20 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## أحمد رأفت (20 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ibrahim all (18 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور.


----------



## neo203 (21 مارس 2010)

thanks


----------



## Morpheus (25 مارس 2010)

said said قال:


> هدية الى المهتمين الانابيب



الف شكر يا باشا

يا ترى إيه الشركات المهتمة بال piping دلوقتي في مصر ؟؟


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (3 أبريل 2010)

*بارك الله فيك00000مع التقدير*


----------



## neo203 (22 يناير 2011)

thanks


----------



## virtualknight (22 يناير 2011)

الشكر الجزيل


----------



## ahmed0912652702 (13 مايو 2012)

*تسلم وجزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## الاسطى محمد (28 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيك و نفع الله بك المسلمين


----------



## adel_engi (20 يونيو 2012)

كل الشكر والتقدير أخي الكريم ... مشكور ومأجور


----------



## sibirian (13 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ahmedsteel (30 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا ليك


----------



## ابن العميد (23 أكتوبر 2012)

thanks alot dear


----------



## لورنس بغداد (25 أكتوبر 2012)

thank ​


----------



## غيث هادي عباس علي (26 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكووور على العمل الرائع


----------



## نور نادر (29 أكتوبر 2012)

عظيم عاشت الايادي


----------

